# The Christmas Market (Birmingham)



## moonsi til (Nov 12, 2013)

Woo hoo..nearly time for the xmas market and some hot raspberry cider & a shot of rum for me..
I'm aiming for a few visits this year with different folk. Planned early evening visit on the 7th after a santa canal cruise, then evening visit on the 12th and if possible Nov 30th plus a girls only visit!

 only tend to buy booze and the xmas tree decorations.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think it opens today doesn't it?

I was in Brum a couple of weeks ago but not likely to be there before Christmas now so will miss seeing it this year.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

I was there yesterday. There was a german market and a craft market. Unfortunately didn't have time to spend there, but wish I had.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2013)

Does anyone have a link as I could visit while I'm there too.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 15, 2013)

There's something about it on the Council website http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/frankfurtmarket


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2013)

Ta.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2013)

I will be visiting near the end of this month.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 15, 2013)

It opened on Thursday Nov 14th till I think Sunday Dec 22nd..you can't miss it as it's pretty big going up towards the town hall & beyond.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 15, 2013)

We are in Birmingham next weekend so this will be something else to cram in between Balti's and material buying!
Ta.


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone visiting fancy meeting up?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2013)

aqua said:


> Anyone visiting fancy meeting up?



Good idea!  Do you live in Birmingham or are you thinking of arranging a date for everyone to visit?


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2013)

I live here  and depending on when people are around/childcare etc might be cool to meet up. Not arranging anything though! Those days are long gone!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought you did, but wasn't entirely sure!  I work in the city centre too (but still live in Manchester).


----------



## aqua (Nov 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought you did, but wasn't entirely sure!  I work in the city centre too (but still live in Manchester).


So why have we never done lunchtime gin????????


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2013)

aqua said:


> So why have we never done lunchtime gin????????



Bloody good point!  Terribly remiss of both of us! 

I'll PM my number.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 15, 2013)

aqua said:


> Anyone visiting fancy meeting up?



Yes


----------



## Kidda (Nov 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I thought you did, but wasn't entirely sure!  I work in the city centre too (but still live in Manchester).



Since when? Why were we not informed that you grace our city with your presence?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

The Brannigans are in.  Bet I can eat a metre of hot German sausage covered in cheese.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 15, 2013)

aqua said:


> Anyone visiting fancy meeting up?



Probably about time I dragged my arse over


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Bet I can eat a metre of hot German sausage covered in cheese.


Then what would you do at the market etc.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

How's about a Sunday afternoon?  During the week would be difficult for us with Zappette The Elder in school & a fair few Saturdays are taken up with work & or social stuff.  I'm sure there would be a trip with aqua & beesonthewhatnow for us anyway but i'd love to meet a few more urbanites too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Then what would you do at the market etc.



Perfectly innocent comment, no inyourendo whatsoever.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2013)

A Sunday afternoon would be good for me 

December 8th maybe?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

15th.  Not 8th, we're not here...

Or 1st.  I'll bring a hip flask.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 15, 2013)

1st then. Anyone else?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

Kidda purenarcotic moomoo moonsi til mr steev Red Cat farmerbarleymow


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 15, 2013)

Think the first is good for us.  Is that a weekend?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Think the first is good for us.  Is that a weekend?



Sunday


----------



## mr steev (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got my daughter on the first, but I'll have a word with her mum and get back to you


----------



## Kidda (Nov 15, 2013)

Mmmm mulled wine on the 1st it is then


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

mr steev said:


> I've got my daughter on the first, but I'll have a word with her mum and get back to you



We'll have littluns with us.  4, 2 & Aqua's 2.  Bring her along


----------



## mr steev (Nov 15, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> We'll have littluns with us.  4, 2 & Aqua's 2.  Bring her along



Aqua's 2? Does that include Bees? 
I could do, but I quite like the idea of a drink and a chat tbh. I don't feel like I get out enough these days iyswim


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 15, 2013)

mr steev said:


> Aqua's 2? Does that include Bees?



For accuracy, Aqua's kids are 2 and 30-something 



mr steev said:


> I could do, but I quite like the idea of a drink and a chat tbh. I don't feel like I get out enough these days iyswim



That's us too to be honest.  We don't skimp on the drink, but everything happens about 7 hours earlier in the day than it used to and the kids are home in time for a badly slurred bedtime story.  Doesn't happen all that often, I think they like it when mum and dad "act all happy"!


----------



## Kidda (Nov 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> For accuracy, Aqua's kids are 2 and 30-something
> 
> 
> 
> That's us too to be honest.  We don't skimp on the drink, but everything happens about 7 hours earlier in the day than it used to and the kids are home in time for a badly slurred bedtime story.  Doesn't happen all that often, I think they like it when mum and dad "act all happy"!



Plus you'll have PN and I around for lots of baby-cuddle distracting


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

Hang on, dec 1st is my day for my Xmas tree  beesonthewhatnow did you forget????


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

Scrap this, 1st it is


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Woo hoo..nearly time for the xmas market and some hot raspberry cider & a shot of rum for me..
> I'm aiming for a few visits this year with different folk. Planned early evening visit on the 7th after a santa canal cruise, then evening visit on the 12th and if possible Nov 30th plus a girls only visit!
> 
> only tend to buy booze and the xmas tree decorations.


 
I wish we had a good one. We have a fake one, where you pay ten bucks to get in - it's  behind a fence. Then you pay inflated prices for a cup full of gluhwein [is that how it's spelled?], and you can shop for the same stuff you can buy at the Bay. That's how this city is. They like to control the fun, so nothing gets out of hand.

I saw Christmas markets in Paris, a few years ago. It was so good - just in various city squares. A big one at La Defense, another at Montparnasse. Just open to everyone. Such a good feeling, a good spirit. I so want to go back there some Christmas.

Sounds like you have something similar. That's lucky.


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

If you ever find yourself this way Johnny


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2013)

1st is good for us I think. Will be bringing the children


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

aqua said:


> If you ever find yourself this way Johnny


 
It would be my pleasure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

I should be able to do the 1st, but will check as for some reason that date rings a bell in my head.  I'll check the train times as well - the service is shit enough during the week, so dread to think what its like on Sundays!


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2013)

What time-ish are people thinking?


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

mr steev said:


> What time-ish are people thinking?


Well if we have the kids what about just after lunch? Time to get in and out before bedtimes etc  say 1pm? Then anyone who wants metre long meat can eat too (wrong uns)


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> For accuracy, Aqua's kids are 2 and 30-something !


I love the way everyone has adopted this


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in. I will probably have many children varying from ages 21 to 1 with me. 

I shall tie them all to a tree somewhere.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2013)

If it's that early and there'll be other kids there, I'll probably bring my daughter then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2013)

aqua said:


> Hang on, dec 1st is my day for my Xmas tree  beesonthewhatnow did you forget????


Go buy tree in the morning, then head to the market. A full xmasy day


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

I suspect there will be more children than us lot  we've all been a bit busy in the last few years


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Go buy tree in the morning, then head to the market. A full xmasy day


It'll be a fully xmassy weekend as me, pickle and some friends (purenarcotic, moomoo ) are off to the Xmas ballet on Saturday too!!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2013)

aqua said:


> It'll be a fully xmassy weekend as me, pickle and some friends (purenarcotic, moomoo ) are off to the Xmas ballet on Saturday too!!



Which ballet?


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Which ballet?


Nutcracker  I think


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2013)

I just looked. You should have invited us


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> I just looked. You should have invited us


 in my defence it wasn't an urban thing, it came out of going to the room on the broom live with a RL mate of mine

We go on that Saturday (nov 30th) matinee performance and you're welcome to come along. Off for Chinese for lunch first. I doubt pickle will last the whole thing tbh but who cares, SO excited


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 16, 2013)

Wooo ballet


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2013)

aqua said:


> in my defence it wasn't an urban thing, it came out of going to the room on the broom live with a RL mate of mine
> 
> We go on that Saturday (nov 30th) matinee performance and you're welcome to come along. Off for Chinese for lunch first. I doubt pickle will last the whole thing tbh but who cares, SO excited



I forgive you.

I wanted to take Rosa this year but have been putting it off for reasons of cost. I will have a look.


----------



## aqua (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> I forgive you.
> 
> I wanted to take Rosa this year but have been putting it off for reasons of cost. I will have a look.


I have to say I nearly didn't do it cos of the cost tbh. It's fucking insane


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2013)

aqua said:


> I suspect there will be more children than us lot  we've all been a bit busy in the last few years



How the urban meets have changed


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2013)

mr steev said:


> How the urban meets have changed


It's definitely a sign of something when the drugs you end up discussing at meetups are the ones that best get you to sleep, rather than keep you up all night


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's definitely a sign of something when the drugs you end up discussing at meetups are the ones that best get you to sleep, rather than keep you up all night



I know!  I never leave home without drugs.  Sadly they are prescribed ones!


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 16, 2013)

*whoop*..the thread has life..I was all on my own for a bit....I'm a strong maybe for the 1st..I have been invited to go on the Saturday 30th for a meet with old friends but that's dependent on me changing a shift at work.

Did anyone see the Groupon deal for the Santa Cruise from Sherbourne Wharf? That's what we are doing on the 7th..it's an hour on a glass covered narrowboat looking for Santa then meeting Santa himself for £4 each..my BFs son is 12!!..

Johnny Canuck3 visiting this market has become a lovely tradition for me and I try and go a few times with different folk but I certainly wouldn't be paying to go..I pay enough for my cider..think it was £3.50 for the coffee cup size of cider plus another £1 for shot of rum.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> <snip>
> Johnny Canuck3 visiting this market has become a lovely tradition for me and I try and go a few times with different folk but I certainly wouldn't be paying to go..I pay enough for my cider..think it was £3.50 for the coffee cup size of cider plus another £1 for shot of rum.



I agree.  They aren't the sort of things to charge, but then markets have a long tradition here of being open access which is quite right!  I love the one in Manchester - it is dotted around the city centre in various squares and streets, and its nice to wander between them getting slightly more pissed as you go!  I wandered around it today and took some photos (see the mundane pictures of the North thread) - always makes me hungry smelling the lovely wafts of meat cooking.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> *whoop*..the thread has life..I was all on my own for a bit....I'm a strong maybe for the 1st..I have been invited to go on the Saturday 30th for a meet with old friends but that's dependent on me changing a shift at work.
> 
> Did anyone see the Groupon deal for the Santa Cruise from Sherbourne Wharf? That's what we are doing on the 7th..it's an hour on a glass covered narrowboat looking for Santa then meeting Santa himself for £4 each..my BFs son is 12!!..
> 
> Johnny Canuck3 visiting this market has become a lovely tradition for me and I try and go a few times with different folk but I certainly wouldn't be paying to go..I pay enough for my cider..think it was £3.50 for the coffee cup size of cider plus another £1 for shot of rum.


 
Here, most things are about the dollar. If they think they can wring an entry fee out of people, they do it.

You might have mentioned it, but what streets/area is the market in? I'd like to google image it. Or maybe the Birmingham photographers amongst us might snap a few photos?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Here, most things are about the dollar. If they think they can wring an entry fee out of people, they do it.
> 
> You might have mentioned it, but what streets/area is the market in? I'd like to google image it. Or maybe the Birmingham photographers amongst us might snap a few photos?



You can see where the Manchester one is on the Mundane photos of the North thread - I've posted some pics of the market in Albert Square, although it is dotted throughout the city centre in various squares and streets.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Here, most things are about the dollar. If they think they can wring an entry fee out of people, they do it.
> 
> You might have mentioned it, but what streets/area is the market in? I'd like to google image it. Or maybe the Birmingham photographers amongst us might snap a few photos?



Victoria Square;  it's in front of the very grand town hall.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Victoria Square;  it's in front of the very grand town hall.



There's also the Christmas Craft Fayre right next to it on Chamberlain Square and Centenary Square.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Victoria Square;  it's in front of the very grand town hall.



This, if my knowledge of Birmingham is correct.



Not as grand as Manchester Town Hall mind.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 16, 2013)

That's it, the Floozy in the Jacuzzi.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I might actually go to our Christmas market, just to get some photos and show you what I mean. 

[Any excuse for me to take a picture....]


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I might actually go to our Christmas market, just to get some photos and show you what I mean.
> 
> [Any excuse for me to take a picture....]



We can have an inter-continental xmas market battle!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just went to my wife and said 'I've got an idea: let's go to the Christmas Market tonight!'

She said: "I hate the Christmas Market - it's horrible! You just want to take pictures!"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We can have an inter-continental xmas market battle!


 
Believe me: you will win.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Believe me: you will win.



Well I was being charitable. 

We all know Europe is far superior to our colonies North America.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I just went to my wife and said 'I've got an idea: let's go to the Christmas Market tonight!'
> 
> She said: "I hate the Christmas Market - it's horrible! You just want to take pictures!"


Your wife knows you too well


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Your wife knows you too well



He should just lie and say he wants to eat a metre long sausage.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Your wife knows you too well


 
Apparently so.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He should just lie and say he wants to eat a metre long sausage.


 
Around here, sausage comes by the foot...


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Around here, sausage comes by the foot...


I thought Canadaland was all metric?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I thought Canadaland was all metric?


 
It is metric, but it's a hodge podge.

At the fair, you'd buy a foot-long hot dog.

Everybody gives their weight in pounds, and height in feet/inches.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I thought Canadaland was all metric?



The US uses imperial as far as I can tell, so I guess Canada might too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It is metric, but it's a hodge podge.
> 
> At the fair, you'd buy a foot-long hot dog.



Ah, a bit like the UK then. 

I think in both, but prefer imperial for most things.  More intuitive.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It is metric, but it's a hodge podge.
> 
> At the fair, you'd buy a foot-long hot dog.


A bit like here. We have miles and pints, and kilos and metres.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ah, a bit like the UK then.
> 
> I think in both, but prefer imperial for most things.  More intuitive.


 
I do long distance in kilometers, and temperature in Celsius.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I do long distance in kilometers, and temperature in Celsius.



Miles and Celsius for me.  But happily work in kilos and grams, but stones/pounds/ounces are better.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 16, 2013)

Last year I had a bet that I could eat a metre of sausage - there's a stand that sells by the 1/2 metre.  It was really busy though so I ended up with 4 footlongs; there was some controversy over whether I had to eat all the bread or not and it was very close to the 7 minute limit (made it with 2 seconds to spare) but I did it.

I'm such a child.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Believe me: you will win.



You could throw in Wolverhampton's for a laugh. At least you wouldn't come last!

It's only open on the Fridays in December. The rest of the time the row of sheds are closed and just take up space on the main high street (not that it'll be packed with shoppers anyway)
Here's the council's 'promo' of last years. It's fucking embarrassing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

mr steev said:


> You could throw in Wolverhampton's for a laugh. At least you wouldn't come last!
> 
> It's only open on the Fridays in December. The rest of the time the row of sheds are closed and just take up space on the main high street (not that it'll be packed with shoppers anyway)
> Here's the council's 'promo' of last years. It's fucking embarrassing




God that is bad! 

Why just open it on two Fridays, rather than Saturdays where it'd get a lot more people?  And it is madness to close it 8 days before xmas.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2013)

God knows. It's a bloody joke 
It's actually open 4 Fridays this year. But it took me a while to find that as it's hardly been advertised. The council seem more excited that the fucking Coca Cola truck is going to be parked up for a few hours (incidentally, parked at the market, which down to some bizarre panning decision is on the edge of town, on a day that the market isn't even open )


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Last year I had a bet that I could eat a metre of sausage - there's a stand that sells by the 1/2 metre.  It was really busy though so I ended up with 4 footlongs; there was some controversy over whether I had to eat all the bread or not and it was very close to the 7 minute limit (made it with 2 seconds to spare) but I did it.
> 
> I'm such a child.



Yes, you are.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 16, 2013)

Ah wicked. I'm also visiting Wolverhampton on the first day of their christmas market. Will add that to the plan.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's our Christmas Market - on fire. Unfortunately, there's a fire station three blocks away...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Ah wicked. I'm also visiting Wolverhampton on the first day of their christmas market. Will add that to the plan.



We demand photos!


----------



## discokermit (Nov 16, 2013)

mr steev said:


> God knows. It's a bloody joke
> It's actually open 4 Fridays this year. But it took me a while to find that as it's hardly been advertised. The council seem more excited that the fucking Coca Cola truck is going to be parked up for a few hours (incidentally, parked at the market, which down to some bizarre panning decision is on the edge of town, on a day that the market isn't even open )


this town is a fucking shit hole.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Here's our Christmas Market - on fire. Unfortunately, there's a fire station three blocks away...



They charge you to get into that?!? I suppose the fire is an added attraction mind.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

A shot from some magazine of our market. I don't like this commercial crap. Quite honestly, give me the home baking etc of Wolverhampton any day. It's real.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They charge you to get into that?!? I suppose the fire is an added attraction mind.


 
Keeps you warm on a cold night...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> A shot from some magazine of our market. I don't like this commercial crap. Quite honestly, give me the home baking etc of Wolverhampton any day. It's real.



Now that is desperation personified! 

* I've never been to Wolverhampton, and only passed through on the train I think, so am making this up.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Now that is desperation personified!
> 
> * I've never been to Wolverhampton, and only passed through on the train I think, so am making this up.


 

It's the commercialization of Christmas carried to the nth degree.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's the commercialization of Christmas carried to the nth degree.



Commercialisation of anything to the nth degree is shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Commercialisation of anything to the nth degree is shit.


 

Yeah.

Anyway, I'm outta here. Got to go and sweet talk my wife into going to the Market tonight...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Anyway, I'm outta here. Got to go and sweet talk my wife into going to the Market tonight...



PHOTOS!!!

I'll be checking tomorrow morning...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> PHOTOS!!!
> 
> I'll be checking tomorrow morning...


 
We just went by: doesn't open till next weekend...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> We just went by: doesn't open till next weekend...



 But will keep an eye out for next weekend.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But will keep an eye out for next weekend.


 
I'll try to take a photo of a mug of steaming gluhwein...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is not the actual Christmas market: it's something better that I just stumbled upon today.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 28, 2013)

The ACTUAL market:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll have to take some photos of the Manchester one at night so you can compare.


----------



## aqua (Nov 28, 2013)

So, are we still on for Sunday everyone? Who is coming? purenarcotic Kidda Red Cat Zapp Brannigan mr steev moonsi til moomoo farmerbarleymow ?


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 28, 2013)

I hope so.  I do have an assignment due in on Monday but I am going to see if I can pull a late one tomorrow and Saturday night.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 28, 2013)

Reporting for duty maam.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2013)

Not sure yet - had a hellish week so far of that absolutely shitty cross cuntry train service, so might not be able to face another voluntary trip before Monday.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 28, 2013)

We'll be there, Sunday's are not for essay writing when the other option is mulled wine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2013)

Kidda said:


> We'll be there, Sunday's are not for essay writing when the other option is mulled wine



Essays?  Mulled wine?  No contest!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'll have to take some photos of the Manchester one at night so you can compare.


 
I'd like that.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 29, 2013)

i went last friday. fucking rammed.
the wolvo one might be shit but at least there aren't any people bothering you. apart from dossers scrounging fags.


----------



## mr steev (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2013)

B


farmerbarleymow said:


> Not sure yet - had a hellish week so far of that absolutely shitty cross cuntry train service, so might not be able to face another voluntary trip before Monday.


 boooo, not even for long hot sausage?


----------



## moomoo (Nov 29, 2013)

aqua said:


> B
> boooo, not even for long hot sausage?



I'm in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2013)

aqua said:


> B
> boooo, not even for long hot sausage?



I think it would take more than a long hot sausage to tempt me onto one of those shite trains on a Sunday. 

I'll keep an open mind and decide whether I can face the travelling tomorrow.


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think it would take more than a long hot sausage to tempt me onto one of those shite trains on a Sunday.
> 
> I'll keep an open mind and decide whether I can face the travelling tomorrow.


 no worries chuck, understand if you can't face it x


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2013)

Rosa just puked so maybe not us after all.


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Rosa just puked so maybe not us after all.


Oh no


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 29, 2013)

She managed to go to school after feeling unwell last night and then vomited 2 minutes after I picked her up in the playground


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> She managed to go to school after feeling unwell last night and then vomited 2 minutes after I picked her up in the playground


 I hope  she feels better soon


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 30, 2013)

sadly probably not me . just finished 4 weeks nights this morning and drinking tonight (medicinal to help me too sleep) so I think I willl be dead tomorrow. Back on days Monday too! Raspberry cider and a shot of rum for all your xmas fun ...


----------



## aqua (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm out too, fell crap and have a blinding headache from not enough (any) sleep last night. Bees and pickle are still going though x


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not coming either I'm afraid.  Got too much to do to get ready for work tomorrow, as I faffed around yesterday doing other stuff. Have a good time those who are going though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 1, 2013)

Will be there about 1:45. Meet by the singing moose?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 1, 2013)

That said, is anyone actually still going?


----------



## aqua (Dec 1, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That said, is anyone actually still going?


Zapp Brannigan and mr steev


----------



## Epico (Dec 1, 2013)

We're on our way into town, will be there about 1.15ish. Might get a bite to eat somewhere.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 1, 2013)

We're out.  I have not done my essay in time and the wife has a stonking headache. 

Curse university.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm recommending a cinnamon doughnut.


I took pictures* but have to resize on my PC I think.
Anyway. Mulled wine, weissbier, deep fried cheese, half a meter sausage. Big wheel. 



*and one of Wolverhampton for farmerbarleymow


----------



## mr steev (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got back. In hindsight it probably would've been better to arrange a specific time and place  I wasn't expecting it to be as busy as it was for a Sunday afternoon! No wonder people who went on Friday and Saturday evening were moaning


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm going next sunday if work permits.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 6, 2013)

I've got some spare time next Friday afternoon so I'll go for a wander.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2013)

um. wolverhampton christmas market a week ago.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2013)

And this is Birmingham


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 6, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> And this is Birmingham
> View attachment 44593



Were you very drunk when you took that photo?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Were you very drunk when you took that photo?


A bit


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 6, 2013)

oh and this bit made me laugh in a london way


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 7, 2013)

Just back and had a enjoyable day eating & drinking. Spent a small fortune but was a xmas treat with BFs son. £4 for a few strawberrys & marhmallows covered in chocolate on a stick!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

Had a wander round Birmingham xmas market and its not a patch on the one in Manchester.  No atmosphere.


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Had a wander round Birmingham xmas market and its not a patch on the one in Manchester.  No atmosphere.


it does have just depends what time you go - sadly I'm hearing reports of it being so busy they're having to introduce a one way system. I won't be going. Fucking hate crowds like that


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

aqua said:


> it does have just depends what time you go - sadly I'm hearing reports of it being so busy they're having to introduce a one way system. I won't be going. Fucking hate crowds like that



The problem I had was that a) it was too sparse in how the stalls were laid out in the main area in front of the new library to the old one, and b) that it was surrounded by a busy road.  It just felt a bit sad and forlorn to be honest.  The main bit in Manchester is by the Town Hall which is a lovely building, but the space limitations mean it is more crammed in, and with only minor roads nearby so it feels cosier if you know what I mean. 

But I did pop into the new library today to take a look - they've done a damn good job and its a library any city could be proud of.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

And we've got the MIGHTY SANTA which Birmingham most definitely lacks.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The problem I had was that a) it was too sparse in how the stalls were laid out in the main area in front of the new library to the old one, and b) that it was surrounded by a busy road.  It just felt a bit sad and forlorn to be honest.  The main bit in Manchester is by the Town Hall which is a lovely building, but the space limitations mean it is more crammed in, and with only minor roads nearby so it feels cosier if you know what I mean.
> 
> But I did pop into the new library today to take a look - they've done a damn good job and its a library any city could be proud of.




I always thought the bit outside the council house as the main bit as it has a carousel and stuff.  It extends all the way down new street as well. 

The bit outside the library is the tail end as I understood it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I always thought the bit outside the council house as the main bit as it has a carousel and stuff.  It extends all the way down new street as well.
> 
> The bit outside the library is the tail end as I understood it.



I walked through all of that and it still seemed a bit sad to be honest.  The strung out bits along the streets are always a bit rubbish (they are in Manchester too), but the main concentration areas are the test of the atmosphere it has.  I just don't think the Birmingham one is as good as the Manchester one.


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I always thought the bit outside the council house as the main bit as it has a carousel and stuff.  It extends all the way down new street as well.
> 
> The bit outside the library is the tail end as I understood it.


yep, the bit outside the library is the small side of it, the main bit is in victoria square


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

aqua said:


> yep, the bit outside the library is the small side of it, the main bit is in victoria square



Which library - old or new?  I passed by both, starting off from the new library, through the old and the square by the Council House, and down New Street to the station.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I walked through all of that and it still seemed a bit sad to be honest.  The strung out bits along the streets are always a bit rubbish (they are in Manchester too), but the main concentration areas are the test of the atmosphere it has.  I just don't think the Birmingham one is as good as the Manchester one.



Birmingham struggles to be as good as anything else anywhere tbf.   I thought the new library was shit when I visited, some of the ceilings were so low, god knows how tall people get around it.


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2013)

if you went down new st you will have passed victoria square, just depends what time I guess - though to be totally honest I see the new st stalls as I walk past to get to the bar with the singing mooses head  then I drink copious schneemanspunch and fall over


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Birmingham struggles to be as good as anything else anywhere tbf.   I thought the new library was shit when I visited, some of the ceilings were so low, god knows how tall people get around it.



I didn't mean in that sense, honest.  Just I did think it lacked something - partly due to the physical layout compared to the one here possibly.  But I suppose each city has to work around its own built environment. 

I thought the new library was ace - it is so rare to see a brand new purpose built library in this country, so it was good to have a brief wander.  The roof gardens are good (with great views), and the Shakespeare room was good - if it wasn't spoiled by some gobby teenagers behaving like children.  I felt like saying in a haughty grown up voice 'this is a library, not a playground' but thought better of it.


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2013)

there are some really cool facts about the new library that I shall bore you with some day


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

aqua said:


> there are some really cool facts about the new library that I shall bore you with some day



Does it have fridges in the staff room?

/coat


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Does it have fridges in the staff room?
> 
> /coat


:shakeshead:


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

aqua said:


> :shakeshead:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 13, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> um. wolverhampton christmas market a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 44592



Are those phone booths; or public toilets?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Are those phone booths; or public toilets?



Public toilets.  It is Wolverhampton.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Public toilets.  It is Wolverhampton.



Public phone booths are rare as hen's teeth here now. And when you find one, a call is 50 cents. Fifty fucking cents!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Public phone booths are rare as hen's teeth here now. And when you find one, a call is 50 cents. Fifty fucking cents!



That is to cover the costs of cleaning the toilet you know.  The phone thing is purely secondary - like a hand dryer.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is to cover the costs of cleaning the toilet you know.  The phone thing is purely secondary - like a hand dryer.



I thought that curved thing on the wire was a permanent wiper: to save on cost of disposable toilet paper.


----------



## mr steev (Dec 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> b) that it was surrounded by a busy road.  It just felt a bit sad and forlorn to be honest.



You're never far from a busy road in the centre of brum tbf. You should've gone to Wolves first, then birmingham would've whisked you away in a sleigh of cinnamon, pricey warm booze and novelty eggcups


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Are those phone booths; or public toilets?


Both.


----------



## mr steev (Dec 13, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Both.



the phone will have been broke or nicked for it's metal, trust me


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 14, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Had a wander round Birmingham xmas market and its not a patch on the one in Manchester.  No atmosphere.



Total nonsense...I challenge you to find me a drink in Manchester that is comparable to hot raspberry cider with a shot of rum*!!  I agree with others that the main stalls are not up by the ice-rink, big wheel, library (don't they look lovely though). I have now been twice and sad that I probably won't visit till next year now. I also managed a cider in the post office.

*they may actually serve this this at the I'm sure lovely Manchester xmas market but I have never been


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 14, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Total nonsense...I challenge you to find me a drink in Manchester that is comparable to hot raspberry cider with a shot of rum*!!  I agree with others that the main stalls are not up by the ice-rink, big wheel, library (don't they look lovely though). I have now been twice and sad that I probably won't visit till next year now. I also managed a cider in the post office.
> 
> *they may actually serve this this at the I'm sure lovely Manchester xmas market but I have never been



Anyone who drinks cider is a wrong 'un so I'm not going to rise to the challenge.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 15, 2013)

oh no this isn't just any cider it is a hot cup of raspberry cider with a shot of rum..you are depriving yourself here..this is the place that seels it which at the market is tucked away with a covered area that always has space to be www.orchardpig.co.uk


----------



## mr steev (Dec 19, 2013)

Just to prove how shit Wolverhampton's christmas market is, they've cancelled it tomorrow because it may be a bit windy! All the other markets in the area are still going to be open though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2013)

mr steev said:


> Just to prove how shit Wolverhampton's christmas market is, they've cancelled it tomorrow because it may be a bit windy! All the other markets in the area are still going to be open though


That's because it's so insubstantial they're worried that it'll blow away.


----------

